# EHU Leads



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

There has been a recent post about the the theft of a EHU lead. I wonder how many have had one stolen and where.

For me - 47 years with a caravan or motorhome and never lost one.


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

35 years and not lost 1

john


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Don't think we had them 35 years ago  but nevertheless we have never lost one or had one stolen.

Peter


----------



## Jimbost (Aug 25, 2012)

I have on occasion lent out my spare EHU cable and always got it back even from people many pitches away.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

We did know a couple who had one stolen last year at Canterbury C&CC. I have now made up a simple lock system to the cable. I have used 2 foot of chain from B&Q and used 2 jublie clips to fix it to the cable with a small padlock at the other end which locks to the front towing eye or somewhere near. This can also be used at the at the van hookup cover flap if you drill a hole in the flap.

steve & ann. ---------- teensvan


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Due to go away for a few weeks next week. Always leave our cable on the pitch when we are out and about during the day. Hope by casting my vote I am not tempting fate 8O 

Sue


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

No - never had one nicked.



teensvan said:


> Hi.We did know a couple who had one stolen last year at Canterbury C&CC. I have now made up a simple lock system to the cable. I have used 2 foot of chain from B&Q and used 2 jublie clips to fix it to the cable with a small padlock at the other end which locks to the front towing eye or somewhere near. This can also be used at the at the van hookup cover flap if you drill a hole in the flap.
> steve & ann. ---------- teensvan


Is it worth the *** though?

It may deter the occasional drunken oaf, but if they are after the cable for the scrap copper they will simply unplug it at the bollard and cut it wherever necessary with secateurs.

Dave


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Zebedee

The idea is to let them go nick somebody else cable not mine. We might even wake up with the noise the chain makes. It is worth the *** if you have not got a spare in the middle of winter when it is p---ing down.

steve & ann. ---------- teensvan


----------

